# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Feminella Hyalosoft opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Feminella Hyalosoft,
lekarz zaproponował mi ostatnio ten lek i jestem z niego bardzo zadowolona, cena przystępna, i naprawde zapobiega suchości pochwy, którą ja akurat miałam po zmianach hormonalnych...

----------

